# A few pics from my cat line



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

I was able to get some cat traps set for a couple of weeks, got lucky and caught a few. the first couple pics are not that great because I forgot my camera so I had to use my phone.Hope everyone else is having a good season.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

those are awesome pics!!!thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great cats!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics. and great cats!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some very nice cats, thanks for posting them and congrats on catching them !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome cats man!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cats !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the cats-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job and thanks for sharing ! That 3rd one down looks pi$$ed ! LOL Beautiful cat though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pusstcats Idahotrapper--- you gonna run'em through one of the bigger fur auctions up your way.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice real nice kittys---Thanks for sharing sb


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... nice pics too...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool. Wish we had the cats here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Those are some nice cats right there!!!


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Catcapper the Idaho Trappers Association is having a fur sale at the beginning of March so I will probably take them there to sell them. Try and support the local Association,as best as I can. Hope the prices are as good as what I've been hearing :smile:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Idahotrapper said:


> Thanks everybody. Catcapper the Idaho Trappers Association is having a fur sale at the beginning of March so I will probably take them there to sell them. Try and support the local Association,as best as I can. Hope the prices are as good as what I've been hearing :smile:


how many cats are you bringing to the sale?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking cat

if that third pic down was my cat

i would get a mount made EXACTLY like that,trap and all

that is just a plain cool pic and stance, i think it would make one hell of a cool mount


----------

